# Do hedgehogs attract insects?



## emmechamp (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there! I'm a new hedgie owner (as of 2 months ago). I'm wondering if hedgies can attract any kinds of insects, more specifically stink bugs. I live in New England so it's snowy out, just wondering if it's a weather related issue or a hedgie thing (we've never had stink bugs before). Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The only time a hedgehog is going to attract insects is if their cage isn't being kept clean. They don't normally attract insects.


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

Second that. Where I lived, all sorts of insects decide the warm house is nicer than the cold and find their way inside. There are always way more stink bugs in particular during winter.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Would be great for them if they attracted insects though. Free food :lol:


----------



## MorgansPets (Feb 21, 2016)

If your hedgehog's cage gets dirty and smelly enough, yes. Hedgehogs can be fairly clean animals. Clean their cage Once every 2-2.5 weeks. "WHAT?" Cleaning any small animals cage/pen too often (once every week) can take away every little bit of bacteria, and can be very stressful. First off, every living thing needs some form of "bad" bacteria. This is because without it, our immune systems would not be used to it, and would semi "shut down" causing more harm than good. Exposure to SOME "bad" bacteria is actually good! Now onto how it can be stressful. Well, wouldn't it be stressful and really uncomfortable for someone to come into YOUR home and change it around and clean out EVERYTHING every week? Now take that stress and put it on your hedgehog. Hedgehogs can get stressed VERY easily, if put in a stressful situation. 
Hope this helped (somewhat? )!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Morgan, seriously? Every 2.5 weeks? You are telling people its OK to not clean cages but twice a month? Even if you spot clean feces daily, they urinate all over the place. Even if a little bad bacteria was ok, ammonia build up is not OK for a small animal that tends to burrow around in their cage liners and is prone to upper respiratory infections. They need their liners replaced. 

Hedgehogs are clean animals, and I'm fairly certain they don't like living in bedding that is soiled.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs that are on liners should have them changed every few days...leaving them for two weeks would be nasty.


----------

